# Help for a newbie with a Mcallister Random Orbit



## VR6 Girl (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am new to the whole machine polishing bit, i normally use SRP for a quick polish up or if im going all out i use BH autocare clay, then Lime Prime, then Rubbish Boys caranuba wax.

But i still have swirl marks, so i wanted something that will help me out. i went down to b&q and brought the Mcallister random orbit sander/polisher. 
http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9806482&ecamp=trf-001 
I dont know if this is any good or not as ive never tried machine polishing before, and it was all i could afford to get for now.

Can you tell me what pads are the best to buy for this as im not sure which ones will fit, i will only be using the polisher to remove swirls, so what pads can help me do this and is SRP or lime prime ok to use to do this job??

Thanks in advance. :driver:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Depending on which of the 2 backing plates you fit (it comes with a 125 and a 150mm I believe), then for the former go with Menzerna's 135mm orange polishing and yellow finishing pads, and for the latter then the Meguiar's soft buff polishing and finishing.

With these I'd recommend the Menzerna 250ml sample pack as it will give a very wide scope of polishing ability as it contains 3 or 4 different grades of polish (depending on where you buy the set from).

Depending on the severity of the swirls and type of paint, you may not get full correction with this machine, although it will still be leagues ahead of what you can achieve by hand methods. This subject and machines like it have been discussed at great length on this thread:- http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1480869#post1480869

I'll send you something of a synopsis on this to save you having to trawl through 130 pages.

SRP and LP can be used by this machine and they will benefit greatly from this application method, but you'll not get very much in the way of true correction, especially from the SRP as it will fill the swirls more than it removes them (although it's abrasive ability is enhanced to a degree by machine).

EDIT: I've sent you a lengthy PM, but I'm not sure you can read it until you have 10 posts, so get posting a bit in Off Topic, or the Funnies Room etc. to get up to 10


----------



## VR6 Girl (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for that, i really appreciate it. The swirl marks seem fairly minor, but i suppose ill just have to give it a go and see if it is enough to get rid of them. 

Hopefully the weather this weekend will hold up for me to try it!!


----------



## VR6 Girl (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, just realised that about the pm bit!! Ill go posting away!! hahaha. thanks again


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

So how did you do with this machine?

Is this as good as the Silverline? Went into B and Q today to have a look at this one and found it pretty heavy for such a small tool.

Am currently trying to decide on this one or the Silverline. Can you still get hold of the orange Silverline though?

TIA.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

baptistsan said:


> So how did you do with this machine?
> 
> Is this as good as the Silverline? Went into B and Q today to have a look at this one and found it pretty heavy for such a small tool.
> 
> ...


I agree there. Over a year ago when I was looking around, I found the Mac a bit bulky and heavy as well tbh. and the reason why I went for the Silverline which is lighter and easier to hold imo. (the Clarke's even easier to hold and operate incidentally).

I'm not sure if any of the suppliers still have the orange ones left now, even if they still have them displayed on their web sites. A lot of people have ordered what they thought were the orange ones and got sent the new version which I've not seen or used so can't comment if it's as good?

You might have more success actually getting an orange one from a certain well known internet auction site  as obviously they have to display the item that you're actually buying.


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Pit Viper.

Will continue my search for the Orange machine!


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

For anyone interested managed to track one down from www.toolbox.co.uk

Ordered yesterday, arrived this morning, all for £32.

Just need some pads now.


----------



## Doobrey (May 6, 2009)

I ordered mine on the 10th...out of stock!

Just cancelling my order now.

Any idea where we can get these from?


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

As said in other post bargain tools had one left last week.


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

Pit Viper you wouldn't be able to PM a quick synopsis of that thread too could you? I tried looking through it earlier but 130 pages is just too much...


----------

